# Little dictionary



## sicko (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello.
I would like to understand better the Tai Chi language. Would you help me out with your knowledge and make a little dictionary?

Like:

Fajin - 
Xinja -
Erlu - 
. . .

maybe names of the: 1st old form, 2nd old form, 1st new for, 2nd new form ... (I'm referring to Chen style) 
maybe parts of the body: just the basic ones - wrist, hands, elbow ...
And anything that comes to your mind.

This will help a lot as a lot of videos are half English half Chinese.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2012)

&#32769;&#26550; Lao jia &#8211; old frame
&#26032;&#26550; Xin jia &#8211; new frame
&#23567;&#26550; xiao jia - small frame
Yilu - first ruotine
Erlu - second routine
&#30332;&#21185; Fajin - discharge power explosively

Laojia Erlu and Xinjia Erlu also known as cannon fist


----------



## sicko (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you! Nice start.


----------



## sicko (Dec 23, 2012)

Here are some weapons frames names:



Single Sword (Dan Jian)
Single Broadsword (Dan Dao)
Pear Blossom Spear - White Ape Staff (Li Hua Qiang - Bai Yuan Gun)
Spring and Autumn Big Broadsword (Chun Qiu Dadao/Guandao)
Double Sword (Shuang Jian)
Double Broadsword (Shuang Dao)
Double Hooks (Shuang Gou)
Double Mace (Shuang Jian)
13 Long pole (Shi San Gan)
Two sectioned pole (Saozi Gan)

If anyone have some more let it come. When I have enough information I'll update the first post. It may come useful to someone else as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2012)

Various types of Dao

Types of Dao
1. Liuyedao (Willow leaf Sword/Knife/Saber)
2. Yanmaodao (Goose Quill Sword/Knife/Saber)
3. Dadao (Big Sword/Knife/Saber)
4. Niuweidao (Oxtail Sword/Knife/Saber)
5. Changdao (Long Sword/Knife/Saber)
6. Zhanmadao (Horse Chopping Sword/Knife/Saber) 2
7. Miaodao (Corn Leaf Sword/Knife/Saber)
8. Nandao (Southern Sword/Knife/Saber)
9. Piandao (slicing Sword/Knife/Saber)
10. Kwandao (after General Kwan)

Dao

The Jian which is not a Dao


----------



## sicko (Jan 3, 2013)

&#32769;&#26550; Lao jia  old frame
&#26032;&#26550; Xin jia  new frame
&#23567;&#26550; xiao jia - small frame
Yilu - first ruotine
Erlu - second routine
&#30332;&#21185; Fajin - discharge power explosively

Laojia Erlu and Xinjia Erlu also known as cannon fist


Here are some weapons frames names:



Single Sword (Dan Jian)
Single Broadsword (Dan Dao)
Pear Blossom Spear - White Ape Staff (Li Hua Qiang - Bai Yuan Gun)
Spring and Autumn Big Broadsword (Chun Qiu Dadao/Guandao)
Double Sword (Shuang Jian)
Double Broadsword (Shuang Dao)
Double Hooks (Shuang Gou)
Double Mace (Shuang Jian)
13 Long pole (Shi San Gan)
Two sectioned pole (Saozi Gan)

Types of Dao


 Liuyedao (Willow leaf Sword/Knife/Saber)
 Yanmaodao (Goose Quill Sword/Knife/Saber)
 Dadao (Big Sword/Knife/Saber)
 Niuweidao (Oxtail Sword/Knife/Saber)
Changdao (Long Sword/Knife/Saber)
 Zhanmadao (Horse Chopping Sword/Knife/Saber) 2
 Miaodao (Corn Leaf Sword/Knife/Saber)
 Nandao (Southern Sword/Knife/Saber)
 Piandao (slicing Sword/Knife/Saber)
 Kwandao (after General Kwan)

Dao

The Jian which is not a Dao


----------

